# Best way to catch a live lionfish?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I always see them diving, haven't really messed with them since I am normally hunting bigger fish or looking for lobsters.

Having said that, has anyone ever tried to catch one live? I have a 4 inch slurp gun I made, but haven't had a chance to try on a lion yet. Smaller fish are for the most part too fast for it. 

Think a net would work? Clear mesh catch bag? I'd like one for my tank and was hoping someone had some good ideas.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My experience with a slurp gun, you always have to put your hand over the end fast. Not a good idea with lions. My next trip out, we are going to attempt to net one. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You want to catch it to keep in an aquarium?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> You want to catch it to keep in an aquarium?



That's right


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

We caught one for UWF research by simultaneously pushing it down with a spear tip and throwing a mesh bag on top of it. Wasn't pretty, but got the job done. I think a slurp gun would do the trick.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

never heard of a slurp gun. Does it kinda look like an oversized penis pump?


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

ctgalloway21 said:


> never heard of a slurp gun. Does it kinda look like an oversized penis pump?


 roflmao!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

ctgalloway21 said:


> never heard of a slurp gun. Does it kinda look like an oversized penis pump?



Imagine a giant syringe with no needle in it. Basically what it is. Mine is 4 inch PVC, with a 3 inch rubber end cap for the rubber syringe part. Washers and nuts to squish the end cap, with a 3/8" threaded zinc rod for the pull handle.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> Imagine a giant syringe with no needle in it. Basically what it is. Mine is 4 inch PVC, with a 3 inch rubber end cap for the rubber syringe part. Washers and nuts to squish the end cap, with a 3/8" threaded zinc rod for the pull handle.



so yeah, a giant penis pump. Do you think my penis pump is big enough to slurp up a lion fish? Do they get bigger than 4 inches long or a sharpie marker circumference?


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

I would think a net with a tickle stick would do the trick


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

El Kabong said:


> I would think a net with a tickle stick would do the trick


This is what we are going to try. They only run about 6" when you poke at them (I sense more penis pump comments). If you use this knowledge to ambush them, in theory, shouldn't be too hard. I will get some gopro footage of our efforts.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I've wondered about this myself. I would imagine a net would work best. I don't have the links, but I remembered reading some articles about doing this from mostly Hawaiian divers. IIRC, they liked to make their own nets out of plastic.

The other problem is getting the fish to the surface alive and healthy. Depending on the depth, you might need to set up something like they talk about on this link:

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/collectingyourownfish/a/aadecompressfis.htm

The information I mentioned in the first paragraph is covered in some of the other articles on about.com as well.

Considering how many of them are out there, I wouldn't worry with the decompression the first time. If it dies, it's dinner.

Here is the link talking about nets:

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/collectingyourownfish/ss/sbshandnest.htm


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Preferred catch method according to REEF is two hand nets, one to corral and one to catch. Look for escape route around the structure, block it with the catch net, then herd it in. You can grasp the fish safely around the face/gills and put it in a heavy plastic catch bag.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Tyee Dave said:


> roflmao!!!



Dave, did it look like your penis pump except much larger???


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

ctgalloway21 said:


> never heard of a slurp gun. Does it kinda look like an oversized penis pump?


Actually they always seemed a bit small to me. :whistling:


----------

